
Ruby vs Javascript - DanielRibeiro
http://agentcooper.github.com/js-ruby-comparison/
======
d1plo1d
This doesn't seem to do justice to ruby. What about the huge string
manipulation, array and hash standard libraries baked in to ruby that js
simply doesn't have?

Taking into account a modern stack, a fairer comparison is Ruby +
ActiveSupport vs. CS + Sugar.js. The closest thing to that is this one:
<http://sugarjs.com/libs/Ruby>

------
ilaksh
How about Ruby vs. CoffeeScript?

